# HUGE problem



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

ok...i have been having this issue/problem with lola the last 2 months or so...sometimes (ok most of the time) when we see another dog on a walk (usually on the other side of the street far away) lola goes out of control barking and jumping at the other dog. i can hardly keep her from taking off let alone calming her down. it is very embarrasing as the other dog is usually just sitting there or walking minding its own business. this has also happend numerous times when she is in the cart at petco. i don't know what to do. its like something goes off inside her that makes her go out of control. i try saying "no" and pulling her back but that does NOTHING. please help, i want a well behaved doggy!







thanks guys!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

opps this is like the previous post...didn't see it! sorry!


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes were are struggling with this too... currently reading 2 different training books on it and looking to start Bailey in beginners training as soon as my classes are over next week! So wished I had the time to get him in training sooner. I think a lot of his problem is fear of other dogs and people because he needs more socializing and obedience training... he is being a handful now that he's a"teenager" at 7 months!

Know that you are not alone and we know how embarrassing it is.... like the other people/dog owners are judging you on your puppy parenting skills huh?!?









Keep working at it... keep practicing and reinforcing good behavior with treats and praise... read up on training techniques because we just need the right tools to communicate to our furbabies!

Good Luck!

~Leslie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi and nikki do the same thing. Lexi is the worst. She has tried to bite other dogs before. I'm too the point that I'm afraid to take her to a pet store because she gets the big dogs going and I'm afraid she will get attacked one of these days.

I think I'm going to try to take them one at a time to strange places and see if I can get them to act better. Together they just kind of egg each other on.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

alright...i read the other post about the same/similar problem. so yesterday when i took lola on her pm walk she saw another (maltipoo!) dog across the street and started to get worked up. immediently i stood in front of her blocking her view of the other dog. i told her no bark over and over and she did quiet down a bit. i did feel more in control then i have before. i am doing lots of other things to show her that i am "boss". have her follow me thru the front door, make her sit before she gets her food, and not letting her stop constantly on walks- i make it so i decide when its ok to stop and sniff. hopefully all this will make it easier to control her when we get in one of those situations when she goes CRAZY! thanks all!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Lexi and nikki do the same thing. Lexi is the worst. She has tried to bite other dogs before. I'm too the point that I'm afraid to take her to a pet store because she gets the big dogs going and I'm afraid she will get attacked one of these days.
> 
> I think I'm going to try to take them one at a time to strange places and see if I can get them to act better. Together they just kind of egg each other on.[/B]


My two boys were the same, winding each other up, they are alot better when two people are walking them, keeping a little distance between. Jude the smaller of the two is great now and often plays with McCauley the Bichon up the street from us whenever we meet up while walking. Jools on the other hand is a complete nightmare and hates other dogs, which is a bit of a worry, what will he be like if i get another malt?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Angie does this at petsmart...and if the owner of the other dog seems cool...I will take Angie to approach the dog and she stops barking.

Socializing your dogs with other dogs is very important. From watching dog whisperer, your dog should not even be reacting to another dog if the owner is being the alpha/pack leader they are supposed to be....we are the ones that are supposed to keep guard not the dogs. i'm working on it too....

I deffinitely want to take her to some socializing classes. I cant stand when they bark at people and other dogs (dogs mostly) it seems like an obnoxious dog behavior...it is something I really don't want to encourage...or try to fix, if i can now...while it's still early in her life....

from what Caesar milan does, though....seems you can train them at any age by TAKING CONTROL.
seems to be his answer for everything.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink is AWFUL about this...Neyland can be too, but I think Neyland more wants to talk/play with the other dog, where Brink wants to mutilate him.







He attacks our lab and bassett all the time. It's a good thing they are so laid back and docile. It is a scary thing when at the park or on a walk with other larger dogs etc. I feel for you.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> ok...i have been having this issue/problem with lola the last 2 months or so...sometimes (ok most of the time) when we see another dog on a walk (usually on the other side of the street far away) lola goes out of control barking and jumping at the other dog. i can hardly keep her from taking off let alone calming her down. it is very embarrasing as the other dog is usually just sitting there or walking minding its own business. this has also happend numerous times when she is in the cart at petco. i don't know what to do. its like something goes off inside her that makes her go out of control. i try saying "no" and pulling her back but that does NOTHING. please help, i want a well behaved doggy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. You could be describing my Izzy. Only with Izzy, it is other dogs, cats, children, bicycles, and anything else that "goes off inside her". She could be the most calm, happy, well-behaved doggie then.....snap! I have seen her go crazy when she saw a plastic snowman in the yard and also at a shock of fodder. If you come up with a solution, please share!!

Nonny


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The most I have EVER seen Lucy do this is at the vet's office. Talk about embarrassing! I took her in because I needed her heart worm medication. That's it, she didn't need to be seen, but I didn't want to leave her in the car.

Oh. My. Goodness.

It was the first time she'd been to the office since having her teeth extracted and I don't know what she associates with that place, but fear is definitely not a part of it. She was the epitome of the yapping little dog, lunging at all the others who were sitting quietly. 

I don't think they believed me when I said she only acted like that at the vet office. I mean, she's spastic and barky with other dogs but not uncontrollable. Maybe it was a fear driven reaction... who knows. I know I sure don't know!! But it's something I'm going to work on, that's for sure.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

seriously, bring her over to the dog she is barking at....they stop...they are all bark. but, if allowed to sniff and explore...the "threat" is gone.

now that I adopted/rescued my third dog....i think the socialization is working better. the three of them seem to be tolerating eachother.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> seriously, bring her over to the dog she is barking at....they stop...they are all bark. but, if allowed to sniff and explore...the "threat" is gone.
> 
> now that I adopted/rescued my third dog....i think the socialization is working better. the three of them seem to be tolerating eachother.
> 
> ...



awwww u are ur 3rd baby is adoreable too















how are they getting along? i hope everything is working out for you









now with donbi, i noticed she barks A LOT mostly when kids are present 
i dont understand her, she never had any bad experience with children before but im starting to worry...


----------

